# I got pregnant with a JW



## HYM

So I got pregnant with a Jehovah Witness... He wasn't fellowshipped when I met him (of course). Well over the past 9 months we dated and then I got pregnant. I seriously thought that he wanted a child so bad he did it on purpose, but then I found out there was no way that was possible. 

My 9th week in, he told me that he had a bad addiction to vicoden (spending about $500 - 600 per month), he was going back to be reinstated (leaving me out of the picture except financial support) and that his previous marriage never was divorced... (wtf right?)

Now, he keeps sending me texts saying that he can't be with me, he just needs to get reinstated, but he will help out as much as he can and he will be a great dad (yea right, he can't even make it to doctors appointments!). 

He says that he hasn't been happy in his marriage in a long time. His grounds for divorce is that his wife had his best friends child. They have been separated for 2 years. His family re-assures me that they are not together nor do they sound like they have any intentions of being so. 

My question is, is he running from me? is he scared? Will he come back??!! What is going on with him. He goes from being so in love with me and excited about the child to just some sort of zombie that all he can think about is himself and this stupid religion that he has left 3 times!!!


----------



## Liza

I think he is scared that this relationship will fail, and he is even more scared that he is tied to you, by his child for life, so even if he wanted to move on he can't, not without abandoning his child.


----------



## TheHubby

From a my point of view he is trying to run. 

Ther eis no running from child support. 


Wierd situation though but I have seen worse.


----------



## juls

HYM said:


> So I got pregnant with a Jehovah Witness... He wasn't fellowshipped when I met him (of course). Well over the past 9 months we dated and then I got pregnant. I seriously thought that he wanted a child so bad he did it on purpose, but then I found out there was no way that was possible.
> 
> My 9th week in, he told me that he had a bad addiction to vicoden (spending about $500 - 600 per month), he was going back to be reinstated (leaving me out of the picture except financial support) and that his previous marriage never was divorced... (wtf right?)
> 
> Now, he keeps sending me texts saying that he can't be with me, he just needs to get reinstated, but he will help out as much as he can and he will be a great dad (yea right, he can't even make it to doctors appointments!).
> 
> He says that he hasn't been happy in his marriage in a long time. His grounds for divorce is that his wife had his best friends child. They have been separated for 2 years. His family re-assures me that they are not together nor do they sound like they have any intentions of being so.
> 
> My question is, is he running from me? is he scared? Will he come back??!! What is going on with him. He goes from being so in love with me and excited about the child to just some sort of zombie that all he can think about is himself and this stupid religion that he has left 3 times!!!



My mom is a hard core JW..Not me..However I can tell you right now that if the elders in his congergation know about him getting you pregnant and then trying to run, he will NEVER get re-instated. They will keep him disfellowshipped until he resolves and has remorse for his actions...

Being disfellowshipped is pretty much their way of spanking a child that is throwing a fit..


----------



## hardtimes

Well the disfellowshipping,reinstatement has absolutely no bearing if he is taking of his child or not. You need the courts for that


----------



## hardtimes

More correction,the religion is not stupid,there is no such thing as a hardcore jw,and he did not get kick out 3 times( no man can get kick someone out of jehovah's organization)


----------



## Duco

Jehovah's Witnesses are a high control group. It's possible that he does want to be with you. But he believes since he is disfellowshipped he no longer has God's approval. He may fear for his life thinking that if Armageddon comes he will be destroyed. Since he never divorced from his previous marriage, it's very likely that the elders have told him to cut out all contact with you (except for financial support which he is legally required to provide).

But your thread is from 2008, so my post is probably a moot point.


----------



## nikon

Sooner or later the "stupid religion" would come between you (and cause all sorts of problems) - Stay away. Be a single mum. Move on. You'll find someone else...


----------

